# Joe's equiptment



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi All, 
This is the list of my equiptment:

Yamaha LPX-500 Projector
Nad T163 Preamp
Nad T973 Amp.
Nad C521BEE CD Player
Oppo V971H DVD Player
Sony SATHD100 Sat. Receiver
Paradigm Studio 100v3 Front Speakers
Paradigm CC-570v3 Center Speaker
Paradigm Atoms Rear Speakers
Hsu VTF3 MK2 Subwoofer
DIY Acoustic Panels

Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------

